# Obs engine v2



## morras (1/6/18)

Elo all

I own 2 engine v 1 rta's and they have been good to me.....

The v2 has beenn with Sir Vape for like 2 weeks now and no one has said annything about it ?

I thought about getting one but was hoping to see some local opinions about it before i pull the trigger , according to internationel reviewers the flafor is very good.

Anny one own one ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/6/18)

The upside down build has put me off from getting one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faraaz (1/6/18)

I am also waiting patiently, for reviewers everything is good , there seems to be nothing too wow about it , then again the v1 also theres nothing so wow about it to other people, but for me its WOW , just the perfect thing i need in my life

however i have broken too many glasses which are now extinct and damaged too many inner cages damaged , so the new one without the inner cage sounds like a good idea 

also i like the idea of not having to wipe after filling on the new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/18)

Mine arrived 5 minutes ago, will see during the course of the day if it's any good. I also put off getting one to try because of that weird deck, but it's an Engine so let's do this... for science!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/18)

Quick update...

I am trying to get my usual 24g Ni80 round wire build into these posts, this design is making me feel like a total noob! I cannot get these wires secured, I will try later with some coils with flat legs but so far this deck is a very frustrating fail

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Faraaz (1/6/18)

@BumbleBee Thanks for the feedback & update , are you using the same ID as the first engine ?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/18)

Faraaz said:


> @BumbleBee Thanks for the feedback & update , are you using the same ID as the first engine ?


Yip, I use a 24g 3mm ID build as a starting guide on everything I try for the first time, unless it doesn’t fit. This helps create a baseline for comparison.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/18)

The vape experience on this tank is great, the airflow is smooth and flavour comes through wonderfully. And of course being a top airflow RTA leaking is unlikely. However, building on this deck is painful, I have holes in my skin, so if you have a lot of patience and a real screwdriver then by all means, get this thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Carnival (1/6/18)

Thanks for test driving it @BumbleBee 

By the sounds of it, I’ll pass!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vino1718 (5/6/18)

The build deck is indeed different but i wouldn't call it a pain IMO. We not used to installing coils like this. Easiest method I believe is to secure each coil leg individually by pulling it towards the post. Tighten the 1st leg once you are happy with the height of the coil then the second will be easier. Hope that helps a bit. This is my 1st dual coil rta and I love the flavour I get from it. Also to note, this is one thirsty tank. Perfect for me as sometimes I have so much juice that I cant get to which I just dump in the end.

Check out the review from Mike Vapes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fornax (20/6/18)

I'm really interested in getting one of these, has anybody had more experience with it by now?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/18)

Fornax said:


> I'm really interested in getting one of these, has anybody had more experience with it by now?


I've spent a bit more time with it, still has the first build in it, I dread having to replace the coils. But, the flavour is good, really good. Be warned though, this is the thirstiest tank I have tried to date. I would recommend trying this RTA out, if you're not the kind of person that gets frustrated easily.


----------



## Fornax (20/6/18)

Thanks Bumblebee, the deck doesn't look that tricky to me and since i started to dabble in diy I might have some juice to burn through, being thirsty at this moment might be pro than more of a con! I'll look into getting one next month, the friendly people from sars usually give me an incentive yearly for being a good citizen.


----------



## craigb (20/6/18)

@Fornax , it is trickier to get the coils in than most builds.
Thirsty is an understatement, a tank can disappear in 5 minutes if you really hit it 

Wicks like a dream though. I have had 0.00 dry hits. Every pull results in bubbles. I'm hitting this like and RDTA and not an RTA.
Had a problem with flooding yesterday, thing the wick was a touch short.

Do it. Just do it.

Hey @Dietz , no whistling dixie, no staring cross eyed at a melting bridge thrice at midnight. You fill it up, push the cap down and vape. End of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/18)

Fornax said:


> Thanks Bumblebee, the deck doesn't look that tricky to me and since i started to dabble in diy I might have some juice to burn through, being thirsty at this moment might be pro than more of a con! I'll look into getting one next month, the friendly people from sars usually give me an incentive yearly for being a good citizen.


Sounds like the Engine 2 will work for you then


----------



## Fornax (20/6/18)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll report back my experiences once I get to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (20/6/18)

Any wicking advice ? cant wait to get home and build


----------



## Vino1718 (21/6/18)

Faraaz said:


> Any wicking advice ? cant wait to get home and build


In my experience, don't fluff the wick out too much. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraaz (21/6/18)

Vino1718 said:


> In my experience, don't fluff the wick out too much.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Thanks, pretty impressed with it so far , still want some time with it to give my opinion


----------

